# Nauticapedia Article - Anniversary of the Sinking of the Queen of the North



## Nauticapedia (Mar 4, 2012)

The Queen of the North sank on a squally night March 22nd 2006 at 0140 (local time) 1 hour and 20 minutes after striking Juanita Point on Gil Island in Wright Sound. She was on her regular run between Prince Rupert and Port Hardy having just commenced her southbound trip a few hours earlier. Contributor Lynn Salmon recalls the vessel in which she regularly traveled to and from her home in Prince Rupert. 

See the image at http://www.nauticapedia.ca/Gallery/Queen_North_Sinking.php


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day nauticapedia.today.m.03:14.re:nauticapedia article,anniversary of the sinking of the queen of the the north.a sad story.great rescue by coast guard and locals,they put themselves at risk.the captain kept the tradition of last to leave the sinking vessel.unlike some i could mention.to those who died,may they rest in peace, great post regards ben27


----------



## vmr (May 25, 2008)

Hi Nauticapedia, My Wife And I Did The Trip On The Queen Of The North Some Years Ago While In Canada, A Lovely Trip Up The Coast With Great Scenery, A Sad End To A Fine Vessel, I Understand She Was To Be Replaced With A New Vessel ?, Cheers VMR.


----------



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

My wife & I made the Northbound voyage on the Queen of the North which took around 15 hours in 1998.
It was overcast & raining for most of the voyage, but in spite of the poor visibility we were lucky to spot 2 or 3 Humpback whales.
Numerous Bald Eagles were very noticeable as their white heads showed very clearly against the background of the conifers which lined much of the route of the Inside Passage. During breaks in the clouds we were able to see some of the spectacular scenery.
We'd love to make the trip again with better weather conditions.

Ron.


----------



## Steve Oatey (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi vmr, the replacement vessel is "Northern Expedition", built by Flensburger in 2009.


----------

